# Ars antiqua the sould of ancient lore very evocative statement im in love whit it!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Let focus on ARS ANTIQUA.

Ockay spare all this wicked stuff ars antttiqua , my favorite inculde

Ancient roman chant
Mozarabic chants
Sarum Chants
Gregorrrian 
Ambrosian
Cisterian

But what i find apparent to gregorriana not straight forward Gregorian music is the wonderful and sublime Le Graduel d'Aliénor de Bretagne and i discover lately the talent of an ars vetus ars nova composer before incepttion, thee great Petrus Cruce (in french Pierre De la Croix, i only found two rrecorind of is work spparse and thin 3 or 4 song that it, is there more a ffull cd or lp of Petrus Cruce ??


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This may be a stupid question, but is Aliénor de Bretagne the same as Aliénar d’Aquitaine? The former has a lovely recording by Laurence Bisset (De Caelis), the latter a lovely recording by Marcel Pérès (Ensemble Organum)

Anyway, De Profundis, even if not, you should check out both, they’re very good.

Thomas Forrest Kelly has written a very highly regarded book on musical notation, I haven’t read it but I know it has a CD by the US group Blue Heron, they sing a polyphonic piece by Petrus de Cruce, a macaronic motet, so I guess he’s discussed in the book. David Munrow recorded one of the motets with The Early Music Consort of London, I like it very much.


----------

